# R15: Series Link Issues (SetUp and Recording)-> Soft Versions (10B8,103F) ONLY!



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Humax: 500-10B8
Philips: 300-????

This release specifically targeted Series Link

Two special rules for this thread:

1) If you are having an issue with a Series Link, please delete and re-add the series link. If the problem continues, then post. Hopefully this is the last time, this particular action will be needed.
2) Only post items related to the Series Link setup and recording. In this thread.

Additional RULES for this thread

This is not a bashing thread. This thread is to track and have some conversation regarding the scheduler and more specifically the Series Links issues.

For listing of shows:

Title of the show
Channel (and if it is a local, state what local area you are in)
And what day / time
Issue you are seeing

BEFORE POSTING
Verify that you have version 10B8, if not... please post in the appropriate thread. (Create one if you can't find one)

Previous Version
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54781


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Mythbusters
Discovery Ch, 278
6:00 pm, 4/26

My First Run SL was recording a repeat from 2005. I deleted the recording, deleted the SL, recreated the First Run SL, and it started recording the same repeat again.


----------



## canekid (Mar 30, 2004)

I have always had trouble with Mythbusters. I think they don't discribe it correctly.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

qwerty said:


> Mythbusters
> Discovery Ch, 278
> 6:00 pm, 4/26
> 
> My First Run SL was recording a repeat from 2005. I deleted the recording, deleted the SL, recreated the First Run SL, and it started recording the same repeat again.


The first run issue with the R15 hasn't been addressed in any update thus far so I would expect it to record every episode.


----------



## jimdoo (Nov 23, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> The first run issue with the R15 hasn't been addressed in any update thus far so I would expect it to record every episode.


Previously posted by earl - Some Notes:
-) Don't go crazy deleting all your Series Links this time around. Only delete ones that you think are not functioning correctly. However, more improvements to the Series Link logic did occur in this release.
-) This list is subject to change....

So are we to expect no improvement with records of repeats even when first run was selected in the series link setup?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jimdoo said:


> So are we to expect no improvement with records of repeats even when first run was selected in the series link setup?


Cannot, and would not, speak for Earl, but that is my understanding.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

From what I was told, or more so what I wasn't told...

There was not any specific code changes to address First Runs/Repeats

I know they are trying to tackle the problem, both from the scheduler side as well as getting the guide data cleaned up.


----------



## compucam (Apr 30, 2006)

Can someone tell me what steps to take, specifically, to set up an SL?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

compucam said:


> Can someone tell me what steps to take, specifically, to set up an SL?


There are a couple of methods. 1) In the Guide if you highlight a show and press the REC button a R will appear. That means that show will be recorded. If you press REC again again it will change to multiple Rs if the show is a series and a SL will be created. Press REC one more time the Rs will be removed and the show will not be recorded. If multiple Rs do not display, the show is not coded as a series.

2) Find a show by whatever search criteria you wish, select an episode and select RECORD. Then press the GREEN button and you will be switched to the SL (Series) tab. From there you can set specifics of your SL.


----------



## compucam (Apr 30, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> There are a couple of methods. 1) In the Guide if you highlight a show and press the REC button a R will appear. That means that show will be recorded. If you press REC again again it will change to multiple Rs if the show is a series and a SL will be created. Press REC one more time the Rs will be removed and the show will not be recorded. If multiple Rs do not display, the show is not coded as a series.
> 
> 2) Find a show by whatever search criteria you wish, select an episode and select RECORD. Then press the GREEN button and you will be switched to the SL (Series) tab. From there you can set specifics of your SL.


I TRIED BOTH THINGS ABOVE. When I press the R button a second time the R simply dissapears. A Third time brings the R back. Never does it set up a series link. I tried number 2 as well and the green button does not do that. I just bought the R15 yesterday. ANy other help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

compucam said:


> I TRIED BOTH THINGS ABOVE. When I press the R button a second time the R simply dissapears. A Third time brings the R back. Never does it set up a series link. I tried number 2 as well and the green button does not do that. I just bought the R15 yesterday. ANy other help would be greatly appreciated.


What you're describing is that the R15 doesn't think this is a series. What show are you trying to record? Title, channel and time.


----------



## compucam (Apr 30, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> What you're describing is that the R15 doesn't think this is a series. What show are you trying to record? Title, channel and time.


What happened is I was trying to tell it that Miami Vice on 301 was a series, but it is only a weekend run.

I did get it to work on Emeril LIve on the food channel

Since American Idol comes on Tue and Wed, if I set up an SL on Tue, will it also record Wed?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

compucam said:


> What happened is I was trying to tell it that Miami Vice on 301 was a series, but it is only a weekend run.
> 
> I did get it to work on Emeril LIve on the food channel
> 
> Since American Idol comes on Tue and Wed, if I set up an SL on Tue, will it also record Wed?


It should. I get both Tue & Wed AI recordings off the one SL.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

One issue with series links is that you can only set a series link for a particular program on one channel. So if you have a show that has episodes on two different channels, you can set a series link on one of them. Once you do that, you will not be able to set a series link for the same show on another channel. You can set individual episodes to record on the second channel.

Carl


----------



## jimdoo (Nov 23, 2005)

I checked a few different tv listing websites and there is no mention that the CSI airing on 5/6 is a repeat- Not in the guide on the unit, Not on Titan, Tv guide, or Zap2it. Is this perhaps why my R15 is set to record this episode? I did delete the sl and add it again and checked the tdl and upcoming episodes were not marked with an R - however today when I checked there were more items in the tdl and this repeat of CSI is one of them even after the delete and re-add of the sl for first run's was set up. Where does D* get the guide data?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The latest updates did not address/solve the First-Run vs Repeat issues with the R15. Basically the R15 records all episodes (right now)

They get their guide data from the Tribune media service.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The latest updates did not address/solve the First-Run vs Repeat issues with the R15. Basically the R15 records all episodes (right now)
> 
> They get their guide data from the Tribune media service.


Thanks for the insight. Any idea what D* might get around to fixing this problem? While I'm happy that D* added the 30 second slip feature I wish that' they'd get advertisied features working first before adding new features.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

At this point, I don't know what is next in the list of things to be worked on.
Once I know something, and can share it... I will.


----------



## Cap'n Jack (Feb 16, 2006)

Back to the drawing board DirecTV. I get the new upgrade then cancel my manual recording of All My Children for my wife, and then program the series link for it. Seems that it picks up all the episodes OK. When i set up the series link i set it to record one minute before and one minute after to make sure to get everything. Find out that the first day it recorded things OK, but the second day it record just 2 minutes and not 1 hour and 2 minutes like it was set up to. 

If DTV wasn't crediting my account $20 a month for six months as a good will gesture, i would return this piece of sh*t and maybe just cancel DTV as punishment for them dropping this error prone device on me all the while raising their rates at every turn.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Deal or No Deal, Friday May 5, did not record. Program is set as a series link, and when I checked the guide, future schedulings were marked with the proper R)) symbol, however the currently airing program was not. It has properly recorded in the past. Just decided to skip this particular showing for some unknown reason.

Carl
R15-500, 10B8.


----------



## hitechluddite (Feb 10, 2006)

I must be the luckiest SOB in the world! I've had my R-15 since early Feb. 06 and I'm setup to record no less than 6 series links and have NEVER missed a show! Also only seem to get first runs when multiple re-runs are on the same channel. The only question i have is. Can you exceed the maximum of 5 shows of a series on the HDD at once? I set the Unit to record every program of a couple type of music video program on VH-1 Classic and after 5 episodes it just deletes the oldest....


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

hitechluddite said:


> I must be the luckiest SOB in the world! I've had my R-15 since early Feb. 06 and I'm setup to record no less than 6 series links and have NEVER missed a show! Also only seem to get first runs when multiple re-runs are on the same channel. The only question i have is. Can you exceed the maximum of 5 shows of a series on the HDD at once? I set the Unit to record every program of a couple type of music video program on VH-1 Classic and after 5 episodes it just deletes the oldest....


If you setup a series link, yes, you can change the Keep at Most field to 1-5, 10 and all IIRC.


----------



## hitechluddite (Feb 10, 2006)

OK, I'll try to find Keep at most field in the menu. Is it in the series link dialog or the Things to do?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

hitechluddite said:


> OK, I'll try to find Keep at most field in the menu. Is it in the series link dialog or the Things to do?


It's in the SL. Go into the prioritizer and then hit the red or green button to switch tabs. Then highlight KAM, press select the make your changes. That should work.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> If you setup a series link, yes, you can change the Keep at Most field to 1-5, 10 and all IIRC.


Unless they added it (I wish they will) it's just 1-5, and all. There is no 10


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I know last time I checked it was 1-5 and All, Tivo has the 10 option which is what I had most set to for my season passes. I miss that.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> I know last time I checked it was 1-5 and All, Tivo has the 10 option which is what I had most set to for my season passes. I miss that.


So did the UTV, I miss it too. 5 is too little and most of the time ALL is too much. About 80% of mine where 10, the rest All. I hope they add that soon and also being able to choose ALL as the default. I hate setting a SL with R)) and having to go back in to edit it. After all that's why I love the R)) record, it's the set it and forget way.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> So did the UTV, I miss it too. 5 is too little and most of the time ALL is too much. About 80% of mine where 10, the rest All. I hope they add that soon and also being able to choose ALL as the default. I hate setting a SL with R)) and having to go back in to edit it. After all that's why I love the R)) record, it's the set it and forget way.


My major issue with 5 is that I travel alot for work and I end up with missing episodes of shows because 5 just isn't enough. I don't want ALL because I just don't need that many backed up when I get home. I think probably 95% of mine on Tivo are 10.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> My major issue with 5 is that I travel alot for work and I end up with missing episodes of shows because 5 just isn't enough. I don't want ALL because I just don't need that many backed up when I get home. I think probably 95% of mine on Tivo are 10.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Unless they added it (I wish they will) it's just 1-5, and all. There is no 10


Crap, 10 is probably on the Tivo units. My mistake.

EDIT: I really never understood why Tivo (& the R15) didn't let you enter a number. If you want 14, enter 14. You know 1-99.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Crap, 10 is probably on the Tivo units. My mistake.
> 
> EDIT: I really never understood why Tivo (& the R15) didn't let you enter a number. If you want 14, enter 14. You know 1-99.


That is odd, don't see any reason it shouldn't let you choose a number.


----------



## gigascott (May 3, 2006)

I have been having problems with the Series Link not working. I have deleted Series Links and then set them back up and am still having problems. For instance, I have 20/20 set up for a Series Link. Last week I checked the To Do list and it wasn't there. The show was airing but the Series Link didn't see it. I then went to the Prioritize section to check the Series Link. It stated that there weren't any episodes and asked if I wanted to delete the Series Link. I deleted the Series Link and set up a new one. Then today, I checked the To Do list and 20/20 doesn't appear. I went to the Prioritize section and again it didn't see any episodes and asked if I wanted to delete it. Has anyone seen this? Thoughts? 

-gigascott


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I just setup 20/20 as an SL and it added tonight's episode to my TDL. There's aklso one for next week but that will take about hours to show up in my TDL.

When was the last time you reset your unit?


----------



## Melquiades (Feb 19, 2006)

> My major issue with 5 is that I travel alot for work and I end up with missing episodes of shows because 5 just isn't enough. I don't want ALL because I just don't need that many backed up when I get home. I think probably 95% of mine on Tivo are 10.


Not sure I see the logic here. If 5 isn't enough and you miss shows, but 10 is fine, I'm guessing you come home when the count is between 5 and 10. So why wouldn't 'ALL' accomplish the same thing as 10?

And if you're gone long enough to miss 11+ episodes, wouldn't you be upset if it recorded only 10 of them?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Melquiades said:


> Not sure I see the logic here. If 5 isn't enough and you miss shows, but 10 is fine, I'm guessing you come home when the count is between 5 and 10. So why wouldn't 'ALL' accomplish the same thing as 10?
> 
> And if you're gone long enough to miss 11+ episodes, wouldn't you be upset if it recorded only 10 of them?


The logic is I don't want all of them. There are some shows that air multiple times per day and I don't want 20 of them but with 5 it's too little.

One of the major ones I have issues with right now is Stargate SG1 and all of it's reruns with only 5 I miss shows at times but I don't want VERY show it can possibly record. But using your logic why dont you just have 1 or all?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> The logic is I don't want all of them. There are some shows that air multiple times per day and I don't want 20 of them but with 5 it's too little.
> 
> One of the major ones I have issues with right now is Stargate SG1 and all of it's reruns with only 5 I miss shows at times but I don't want VERY show it can possibly record. But using your logic why dont you just have 1 or all?


Plus, if First Run logic worked for all shows, many of these issues would be a problem. When do the Stargate series start the new season? I know BSG isn't until October but whenever SG restarts I'll plug them back into my 10C0 unit and maybe they will work.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Plus, if First Run logic worked for all shows, many of these issues would be a problem. When do the Stargate series start the new season? I know BSG isn't until October but whenever SG restarts I'll plug them back into my 10C0 unit and maybe they will work.


I'm honestly not sure when it starts again. I think it's like August or September though I will check their site and let you know though.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

I believe that when it went off for the season they said it would return in July for the new season. Nothing on the site except that on 3-20-06 there is an entry that says filming started for Season 10.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

One of the biggest reasons to limit the number of showings kept is the 100 show limit in the TDL. I removed the SL for The Golden Girls because it airs so many times a day that my TDL was always full.


----------



## gigascott (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, the same thing happened last week when I had to set up the series link again for 20/20. But then this week it didn't see any episodes. I reset my unit earlier in the week, I think it was Tuesday. I pretty much have to reset my unit whenever I try to do a couple of actions at one time. For instance, set up two o three series links at one sitting. The unit tends to freeze when I do this and I have to reset it. The whole not seeing the episodes thingy is really annoying, in that I have to monitor the To Do list to make sure that it is recording what I want it to record. I usually have to modify something because it can't find the episodes. It is not like my Directv/Tivo unit where I can, to quote Ron Popeil, "set it and forget it". Is anyone else seeing this?

-gigascott



Wolffpack said:


> I just setup 20/20 as an SL and it added tonight's episode to my TDL. There's aklso one for next week but that will take about hours to show up in my TDL.
> 
> When was the last time you reset your unit?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

gigascott said:


> Yeah, the same thing happened last week when I had to set up the series link again for 20/20. But then this week it didn't see any episodes. I reset my unit earlier in the week, I think it was Tuesday. I pretty much have to reset my unit whenever I try to do a couple of actions at one time. For instance, set up two o three series links at one sitting. The unit tends to freeze when I do this and I have to reset it. The whole not seeing the episodes thingy is really annoying, in that I have to monitor the To Do list to make sure that it is recording what I want it to record. I usually have to modify something because it can't find the episodes. It is not like my Directv/Tivo unit where I can, to quote Ron Popeil, "set it and forget it". Is anyone else seeing this?
> 
> -gigascott


I've had the same issues and others have to. Messing with the SL logic (add/deleting/moving/etc) seems to slow down the box and freeze/lock it down. Sometimes it will be a temp freeze but usally you'll have to reset it either way.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm not saying that the First Run versus Repeat has been fixed but I have noticed that most of my Series Links are no longer scheduled to record now that the First Runs are about over except for CBS tonight and Lost on Wednesday, but this week's Lost is in my Todo List while next weeks is not there. Halleluyah. Since all NBC shows are repeats now I have none in my Todo list. Took a whole lot of pain to get here, but it seems 1000% better than when I first started with this DVR in December.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Calebrot said:


> I believe that when it went off for the season they said it would return in July for the new season. Nothing on the site except that on 3-20-06 there is an entry that says filming started for Season 10.


Recently saw the ad on Sci-Fi, for SG-1 return in July.


----------



## olegreydave (Mar 30, 2006)

A local newscast is appears in the guide as "Volunteer TV News at 6:00"

While I can record a single newscast, a second click of the record button just removes the record icon instead of creating a SL.

Other entries in the guide include "Volunteer TV News at 5:30" and "Volunteer TV News at 7:00"

Could it be that, since the first unique character is the 22nd, the scheduler gets confused?


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

olegreydave said:


> While I can record a single newscast, a second click of the record button just removes the record icon instead of creating a SL.


Most likely, the guide data does not code the program as a series. I probably wouldn't code a newscast as a series.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

wbmccarty said:


> Most likely, the guide data does not code the program as a series. I probably wouldn't code a newscast as a series.


The way to verify this is going into the guide and select the program. If you can't go over to SL's options then it's not detecting it as a SL.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Monday Night Raw WWE wrestling SL constantly messes up for me. I can delete it and recreate it and a week or so later it still does not record anything.

I have deleted it and recreated it 3 times already and just checked this morning and no shows scheduled to record and they are right there in the guide.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Bobman said:


> Monday Night Raw WWE wrestling SL constantly messes up for me. I can delete it and recreate it and a week or so later it still does not record anything.
> 
> I have deleted it and recreated it 3 times already and just checked this morning and no shows scheduled to record and they are right there in the guide.


What channel is that on? I can't find it.


----------



## uslimey (Mar 13, 2006)

All season my R15 has not differentiated between repeats and first-runs for Judge Judy. Today I noticed that there had been no recordings for the last few days of last week. In the To Do List the show is not there although it is in Guide set to record. I went to History to report back here and guess what - froze on Sunday history. I will give it 10 minutes and reset. Why am I getting used to doing all this resetting so often? I had cable for two years and reset once. The other time was cable's fault and kept resetting automatically for 12 hours over and over again - I will never forget because we missed the last game of NBA finals!!! 

Remembering our military past and present, on this THEIR DAY!

Thanks, Sue


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

uslimey said:


> All season my R15 has not differentiated between repeats and first-runs for Judge Judy. Today I noticed that there had been no recordings for the last few days of last week. In the To Do List the show is not there although it is in Guide set to record. I went to History to report back here and guess what - froze on Sunday history. I will give it 10 minutes and reset. Why am I getting used to doing all this resetting so often? I had cable for two years and reset once. The other time was cable's fault and kept resetting automatically for 12 hours over and over again - I will never forget because we missed the last game of NBA finals!!!
> 
> Remembering our military past and present, on this THEIR DAY!
> 
> Thanks, Sue


Not sure when JJ is broadcast locally for you, but mine is showing JJ set to record 2 shows a day for the entire week. Maybe try deleting the SL and adding it again?


----------



## uslimey (Mar 13, 2006)

uslimey said:


> All season my R15 has not differentiated between repeats and first-runs for Judge Judy. Today I noticed that there had been no recordings for the last few days of last week. In the To Do List the show is not there although it is in Guide set to record. I went to History to report back here and guess what - froze on Sunday history. I will give it 10 minutes and reset. Why am I getting used to doing all this resetting so often? I had cable for two years and reset once. The other time was cable's fault and kept resetting automatically for 12 hours over and over again - I will never forget because we missed the last game of NBA finals!!!
> 
> Remembering our military past and present, on this THEIR DAY!
> 
> Thanks, Sue


Just checked History and it is at 50 - is that the limit? Could not get back far enough to check on the Judge!! Sue


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

uslimey said:


> Just checked History and it is at 50 - is that the limit? Could not get back far enough to check on the Judge!! Sue


Yes, history has a limit of 50 entries.


----------



## uslimey (Mar 13, 2006)

Well guess now I will never know what happened to the judge!!!!

Sue:lol: ]


----------



## Hokie01 (Jun 9, 2006)

Is there a way to access the serieslink settings for a show that is not currently airing? The only place I can find the show is in the prioritizer but if I hit select it just asks if I want to delete or keep it.

The first run vs. repeat issue is improving slowly. I still have sporadic issues with The Daily Show (Comedy Central) recording the 5am and 8am airings on Mondays some weeks and also with the rebroadcasts of Huff (Sundays on Showtime) every night during the week.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hokie01 said:


> Is there a way to access the serieslink settings for a show that is not currently airing? The only place I can find the show is in the prioritizer but if I hit select it just asks if I want to delete or keep it.
> 
> The first run vs. repeat issue is improving slowly. I still have sporadic issues with The Daily Show (Comedy Central) recording the 5am and 8am airings on Mondays some weeks and also with the rebroadcasts of Huff (Sundays on Showtime) every night during the week.


Hit info, I think that may work.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hokie01 said:


> Is there a way to access the serieslink settings for a show that is not currently airing? The only place I can find the show is in the prioritizer but if I hit select it just asks if I want to delete or keep it.
> 
> The first run vs. repeat issue is improving slowly. I still have sporadic issues with The Daily Show (Comedy Central) recording the 5am and 8am airings on Mondays some weeks and also with the rebroadcasts of Huff (Sundays on Showtime) every night during the week.


For some dumb reason no. Hopefully they will correct this in the future. For right now you have to wait untill the program is in the todo list to make changes or if it's not in the todo list but in the guide you can make the change from the guide but the prioritizer is linked to the todo list. so if there is nothing in the Todo list you can't access the info in the prioritizer.


----------



## Hokie01 (Jun 9, 2006)

yea - i tried the previous suggestion of hitting info but i get the "boing" telling me no. i agree - "some dumb reason"


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hokie01 said:


> yea - i tried the previous suggestion of hitting info but i get the "boing" telling me no. i agree - "some dumb reason"


That's right it doesn't show you the info but I think it shows the show title doesn't it?


----------



## Hokie01 (Jun 9, 2006)

I know the title - I want to update the settings for the SL so I'm sure it does what I want. When shows stop airing in the summer, I often forget to take a note of when they start up again and want to be sure the SL is set in advance of the next season. With stations starting to run more fluid seasons rather than the standard sept. to may, this will be more important.


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

jonaswan2 said:


> Hit info, I think that may work.


I think that only works if there is a future episode of the program in the guide. :nono2:


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hokie01 said:


> I know the title - I want to update the settings for the SL so I'm sure it does what I want. When shows stop airing in the summer, I often forget to take a note of when they start up again and want to be sure the SL is set in advance of the next season. With stations starting to run more fluid seasons rather than the standard sept. to may, this will be more important.


My bad, I thought I was answering another question yesterday. Your right info doesn't do anything either. I really hope the next update addresses this, I don't know why they they did it that way it just seems dumb. I must have something to do with the limit on the Todo list since you can't edit the SL from the prioritizor for if there is nothing in the todo list. I assume the reason Tivo's and UTV's have no issues with this is because they don't have limits on the Todo list and must not link the SL to the Todo list.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Title of the show: Robot Chicken
Channel: Cartoon Network
And what day / time: Sunday think it was about 9 or 10pm CST
Issue you are seeing: Setup SL 4 or 5 days ago for Both repeats and frist runs. Didn't record Sundays showing and the episode was not still on the HD. It did record the other day but didn't record on Sunday night. Also nothing else was recording.


----------



## untouchable (Jun 24, 2006)

I was told when I called DTV that they have a software patch to correct the problem. Everyone who has this receiver is having this problem is what the CSR told me...how creditable that is remains to be seen..Mine started rebooting its self after locking up in the MyVOD menu, I called and got a replacement. During this time I ended up reformating the hard drive, which corrected the problem. DTV sent me a BRAND NEW R10! My wife likes the R15 more so she returned it before I got back home after receiving the package..


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Not "everyone" is having problems with their R15...

There are software updates on the horizon..


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not "everyone" is having problems with their R15...
> 
> There are software updates on the horizon..


Hope we get the update before my R-15 wears out!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not "everyone" is having problems with their R15...


Maybe not hard failures, but I'm sure" everyone" has problems. For instance the First Run/Repeat issue, the "searching for Signal" when you're watching a recroding, the 5 minute change channel issue, the "replay" button knocking you out of a recording if the recording ends while you're watching it, etc. Of course, some of these could be debateable as to being defined as "problems". And, depending on useage, they could be rarely seen - but that doesn't mean they don't exist.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Maybe not hard failures, but I'm sure" everyone" has problems. For instance the First Run/Repeat issue, the "searching for Signal" when you're watching a recroding, the 5 minute change channel issue, the "replay" button knocking you out of a recording if the recording ends while you're watching it, etc. Of course, some of these could be debateable as to being defined as "problems". And, depending on useage, they could be rarely seen - but that doesn't mean they don't exist.


I think that he ment that not everyone is compaining about the R15.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> I think that he ment that not everyone is compaining about the R15.


That may be what you think, but it's not what he said.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I dont think anyone could use the R-15 as a DVR for more than a few weeks and not notice some problems/quirks.

The first time you press "guide" and the guide doesnt appear, an option screen does instead, should tell you something.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I dont think anyone could use the R-15 as a DVR for more than a few weeks and not notice some problems/quirks.
> 
> The first time you press "guide" and the guide doesnt appear, an option screen does instead, should tell you something.


I like that feature, and it's in the manual so it's not really a problem.


----------

